# How do I raise/lower 8hp tiller?



## dosbo6694 (May 13, 2011)

Hey Guys,
I just got a Craftsman 8 horse tiller that I'll be pulling with a Simple Landlord. My question is how do I raise and lower the tiller? The only thing I see on there is the depth wheels. Can I rig a sleeve hitch up for this or am I missing something?
Thanks.
Dave


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

You will need some type of sleeve hitch. I dont know if you could modify a craftsman sleeve hitch to fit or not maybe another member will be able to help with info on this subject.


----------



## dosbo6694 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks WJ, I've determined that it is in fact a sleeve hitch attachement by the owner's manual in a post above. Now I just need to find or make the sleeve hitch to work on my Landlord. It starts and runs great and it wants to churn some soil!.......
Thanks,
Dave


----------

